# Work permit rejected/Appeal



## Optimistic33 (Apr 5, 2014)

Does anyone have any info regarding the likelihood of an appeal actually being successful? Also how long does the appeal process normally take? I got my application rejected and still waiting on reason of rejection. I did my university studies in SA and the company offering me employment handled my application. 2 of us applied this way, however only I got rejected. If it was missing documentation would they not have contacted me to submit missing documents? Sorry to bombard you with such questions - I'm just really anxious about the reason of rejection. 

Thanks in advance for replies!


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

I would submit a new application immediately.

Appeals are for unfairly rejected applications and your application was of course missing something and HA are not required to call you should they find something missing. It all depends with the case officer working on your application and thats why your friend got one and you didn't.

Appeals took a lot of time and are not prioritised. Consider a new application.


----------



## Optimistic33 (Apr 5, 2014)

I will only know of the reason they rejected my application in a few days (according to the agent I used). So it is not that my application was missing documents - I was merely guessing that because my application was basically the same as my friends. 

A new application would just cost too much and appeals are at no extra cost - making that my only option at this point.


----------

